# Kingys deadlift 220kg x 6



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Skip to 2 mins. This is part of my powerlifting program.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

i love deads!

nice one fella x x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

not bad mate .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> not bad mate .


ewen... get me deadlifting 220kg pleeease x x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> ewen... get me deadlifting 220kg pleeease x x


haha let me train you .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> haha let me train you .


i will get to you at some point. kent isnt too far. im not spotting u on bench though ok? x x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> i will get to you at some point. kent isnt too far. im not spotting u on bench though ok? x x


haha no thats fine , i can come over your though one weekend no probs .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> haha no thats fine , i can come over your though one weekend no probs .


come over me? ewen... tut tut lol x x


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

Good stuff


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

made that look easy mate


----------



## Airborne Shaun (Jun 20, 2011)

Good effort mate... alot of people talk about what they can lift or press but you never see a video of it, this was good 2 see...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice work mate

what powerlifitng routine you doing??


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Good lifting mate, looks like you another one or two in you


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Airborne Shaun said:



> Good effort mate... alot of people talk about what they can lift or press but you never see a video of it, this was good 2 see...


Lol that's why I posted it


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> nice work mate
> 
> what powerlifitng routine you doing??


Doing 5/3/1 for bodybuilders mate this is my first cycle so deload next week.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kingy_88 said:


> Doing 5/3/1 for bodybuilders mate this is my first cycle so deload next week.


boring but big ?

how you liking it ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

kingy_88 said:


> Skip to 2 mins. This is part of my powerlifting program.


You have a bit in the tank too!Very strong back!


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

ewen said:


> boring but big ?
> 
> how you liking it ?


No mate not BBB it this http://www.jimwendler.com/2011/09/531-and-bodybuilding/

I'm really enjoying it less time in the gym I like lifting heavy also plus it's a big motivation when you get stronger every session really helps me push harder.

Also something abit different


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

BIGLBS385 said:


> You have a bit in the tank too!Very strong back!


Thanks


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Solid pulling, but please stop over extending your spine at the top - you don't need to do this! Stand up straight with the shoulders and knees locked.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Solid pulling, but please stop over extending your spine at the top - you don't need to do this! Stand up straight with the shoulders and knees locked.


Does it hurt anything or could it also peak contract anything in addition?


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Solid pulling, but please stop over extending your spine at the top - you don't need to do this! Stand up straight with the shoulders and knees locked.


Think the angle of the camera makes it look worse mate I'm not leaning that far back really. I contract my lats at the top so shoulders go back not spine.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

solid lifting lad.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Does it hurt anything or could it also peak contract anything in addition?


Yes, puts massive pressure on the spine due to unnatural loading positions - it is a common cause of injury in the deadlift.



kingy_88 said:


> Think the angle of the camera makes it look worse mate I'm not leaning that far back really. I contract my lats at the top so shoulders go back not spine.


Your lats should be locked through the entire range of motion - the back remains neutral throughout the lift - if anything where the load is at the top your lats will have little if any ability to pull your shoulders back, it will be the traps and rhombs.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Yes, puts massive pressure on the spine due to unnatural loading positions - it is a common cause of injury in the deadlift.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Your lats should be locked through the entire range of motion - the back remains neutral throughout the lift - if anything where the load is at the top your lats will have little if any ability to pull your shoulders back, it will be the traps and rhombs.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Good lifting mate! Can't wait to get to this weight.

You look like you could rep out another two by the way you finished that last lift.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Looks like she matched you mate lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Here,s another one, 250kg, she makes it look so easy


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Here,s another one, 250kg, she makes it look so easy


Not bad for a world class athlete


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What's your 1RM mate


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> What's your 1RM mate


Got 270 few months ago got a video somewhere I'll try find it


----------

